# Need cover art for used games bought at Gamestop!



## Inunah (Feb 7, 2010)

I've recently bought some used games from Gamestop (I've had one of them for a while though), and they don't have the correct cover art (It's the general Gamestop covers for them). Where could I find the full cover art for these games so I can replace the Gamestop ones? I've found Fable's box art, but for Silent Hill 2 all I can find are front and back images, when I want a full front-back-spine single image!

BTW, the games are:
Silent Hill 2: Restless Dreams Platinum Hits Edition (Xbox)
Fable (Xbox)***FOUND***
Harvest Moon: Magical Melody (Gamecube)

If you know of a place that lets you print out the cover art for any games, then please tell me! I'd like to know on sight what games they are, instead of having to actually read the words on the box.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.cdcovers.cc/ is best. some have the full front spine and back, but not all i think

i even found 1 for you to see how perfect it is
http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/347675/front/h...ody-ntsc-custom


----------



## Inunah (Feb 7, 2010)

Dr.Killa said:
			
		

> http://www.cdcovers.cc/ is best. some have the full front spine and back, but not all i think
> 
> i even found 1 for you to see how perfect it is
> http://www.cdcovers.cc/view/347675/front/h...ody-ntsc-custom


Thanks, but last time I tried to download from there it wouldn't download the full image... It would download the very top then the rest would be grey. Plus, Harvest Moon isn't my top priority, because Silent Hill 2 is. I seriously CAN'T find any full front-spine-back pics for the cover art at all! Not even ones that are too small!


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

how did you download it? i did the right click save it works fine


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/console/xbox/image...html?box=107971


----------



## XWolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> I've recently bought some used games from Gamestop (I've had one of them for a while though), and they don't have the correct cover art (It's the general Gamestop covers for them). Where could I find the full cover art for these games so I can replace the Gamestop ones? I've found Fable's box art, but for Silent Hill 2 all I can find are front and back images, when I want a full front-back-spine single image!


Can't you just merge the images to make a single image before you print?  As for spine, just modify any spine image.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Feb 7, 2010)

use photo shop & put them together


----------



## Inunah (Feb 7, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I want the official spine.


----------



## XWolf (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually.....

Do you have the special paper that they actually print these things one and can your printer actually match that quality?


----------



## Inunah (Feb 7, 2010)

XWolf said:
			
		

> Actually.....
> 
> Do you have the special paper that they actually print these things one and can your printer actually match that quality?


No fancy paper, and I don't know if my printer can match the quality since I personally have never used it.

I don't care about the quality as long as it's good quality digitally and is the full front-spine-back cover art. And is simple to cut out (i'm bad at that sometimes.)


----------



## Uzumakijl (Feb 8, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> [...]*
> I don't care about the quality as long as it's good quality digitally* and is the full front-spine-back cover art. And is simple to cut out (i'm bad at that sometimes.)



If you don't use the special paper (Glossy paper), And your printer isn't good enough, The quality of the picture on your pc doesn't matters at all.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 8, 2010)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> Inunah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.

Well I think my printer's good enough... It's one of those Kodak all-in-one printers.. You know, with the cheaper ink and all.


----------



## Linkiboy (Feb 8, 2010)

Then it should look decent _as long as you use glossy paper._


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh for Gods sake, I have one of those printers, Printed a Viva Pinata box on standard A4 paper, (same case for me) and it turned out fine! I can even read the bloody FINE PRINT on the back. Stop going on about the glossy paper. It's not necessary, and A4 is fine.


----------



## triassic911 (Feb 8, 2010)

http://thecoverproject.net
http://console-covers.com



...and for instructions...
http://www.thecoverproject.net/forums/index.php?topic=125.0


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 9, 2010)

It's just that when you use regular thin paper with high quality printing, the ink will bleed a lot.  
I suggest special paper for DVD covers, since photo paper is a bit too thick to fold into a case.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 9, 2010)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> http://thecoverproject.net
> http://console-covers.com
> 
> 
> ...


Cover Project didn't have Silent Hill 2: Restless Dreams Platinum Hits, and Console-Covers doesn't even have Xbox cover art.


----------



## Inunah (Feb 14, 2010)

Help?

I'm now just looking for Silent Hill 2: Restless Dreams Platinum Hits for Xbox. The only cover art i'm taking is full spine/back/front, and one that's big enough to print out and use.


----------



## Magoo222 (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.xs4all.nl/~gerritvs/xbox/shill2.jpg

Best I can find I'm afraid, it's not the platinum edition.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 17, 2010)

Did a little Tineye-ing: http://i47.tinypic.com/t6z6fd.jpg

Its the PC version, but hey its also pretty high resolution.


----------

